# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Драйверы для DELL Inspiron 1525 под WinXP

## VVS-iSSnet

Мобственно сабж.
Нужны драйверы для DELL Inspiron 1525 под WinXP, на оффе только для висты есть, по инету пошарил - ничего не нашел х_Х

----------


## VVS-iSSnet

в природе не обнаружил ни одного нормально работающего драйвера для сего железа под XP.
Вследствии чего решено было откатываться на Vista.
Поствил Vista SP1 + Последние версии драйверов + твикинг, работае не хуже XP SP2.

----------


## leha61

зайди на dell.ru, и все там есть. сам ставил XP вместо Vista

----------

